# does PCD make sense if the weather is bad?



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Just looked at the forecast for next week, looks like it'll be raining. I'm picking up my post-ED E90 then. What happens if it's raining on the day of the delivery? Will they cancel the whole driving experience thing?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

coontie said:


> Just looked at the forecast for next week, looks like it'll be raining. I'm picking up my post-ED E90 then. What happens if it's raining on the day of the delivery? Will they cancel the whole driving experience thing?


Saves our water bill :thumbup:

It actually makes the driving exercises really exciting and does a really good job of demonstrating how well the DSC and ABS systems work. We normally wet the track for the ABS braking and Skid Pad anyways. The only things that keep us from running are tornados and ice.

We despererately need the rain, so please no special dances to keep it from coming our way


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

I-Won-Today said:


> Saves our water bill :thumbup:
> 
> It actually makes the driving exercises really exciting and does a really good job of demonstrating how well the DSC and ABS systems work. We normally wet the track for the ABS braking and Skid Pad anyways. The only things that keep us from running are tornados and ice.
> 
> We despererately need the rain, so please no special dances to keep it from coming our way


:thumbup: I hope it pours... if possible, I hope that rain comes further south.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

The track would be hugly fun in a rain storm!!!!  Especially that M5 Hot lap!!


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

awesome, I won't worry about it then.

I've another small question. Do you drive your own car on the track or is another one given to you? I ask because my cousin is coming with me & he won't have a BMW to pick up!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

coontie said:


> awesome, I won't worry about it then.
> 
> I've another small question. Do you drive your own car on the track or is another one given to you? I ask because my cousin is coming with me & he won't have a BMW to pick up!


You'll actually be driving the customer's vehicles for the following week. We are currently driving yours on the track and will have the miles off by next week.

JUST KIDDING! :rofl:

We will put you in one of our vehichles that is similar to the model you will take delivery of. Both of you will share a vehicle. After one driver completes an exercise, you'll switch so the other person can drive.

See you soon!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I-Won-Today said:


> Y
> 
> We will put you in one of our vehicles that is similar to the model you will take delivery of. Both of you will share a vehicle.


You will be glad its not your car.


----------



## DaveStinsman (Feb 7, 2007)

Don't worry about the rain. We picked our car up on Nov 26th. It rained all day. The track was a real blast and the offroad course had plenty of water. The hot laps were a real blast with Paul behind the wheel. Of course he waited till lunch was over before we went out. My wife survived that because she can't even read in the car without getting a little motion sickness. We also took delivery with Johnathan. A really informative session and we walked away with everything programed. It took us 2 days to drive home and we played with the controls the whole way. A highly recommended delivery experiance.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

DaveStinsman said:


> Don't worry about the rain. We picked our car up on Nov 26th. It rained all day. The track was a real blast and the offroad course had plenty of water. The hot laps were a real blast with Paul behind the wheel. Of course he waited till lunch was over before we went out. My wife survived that because she can't even read in the car without getting a little motion sickness. We also took delivery with Johnathan. A really informative session and we walked away with everything programed. It took us 2 days to drive home and we played with the controls the whole way. A highly recommended delivery experiance.


+1 

Glad you had a great time. It was nice meeting you both. Enjoy the new BMW :thumbup:


----------

